
Chrome freezes on new Thinkpads with the Spring 2018 Windows 10 update - wscott
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=838809
======
wscott
The bad combo is:

    
    
      * uses Google Chrome
      * has Kaby Lake processor
      * uses Intel graphics
    

A lot of the current line of laptops are included in this list.

